# Ideas for an act of kindness for my wife



## Joab (May 7, 2010)

My wife have begun going through a devotional book. Our current project for the day coming from the book is to do something kind for one another. My wife walked and feed the dogs for me this morning, an enormous act of kindness considering I'm on my feet for eight hours from 11:00 pm until 7:00 am walking patrols, creating a security presence in the hotel lobby I work at, etc. This is especially kind as it mean she has to get up a hour earlier as she goes to work at 7:00 am.  I'm looking for ideas for an act of kindness toward my wife. Thanks.


----------



## Aikikitty (May 11, 2010)

Help her with the dishes--without being asked and without announcing "what a good husband I am".  If not the dishes, do something else around the house that she'd appreciate.

Help or make dinner.  You can even order out.

Surprise her with flowers or even something else she likes.

If you have kids, do something for them that your wife normally does.

Message her shoulders.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 12, 2010)

Compliment and thank her, sincerely and with eye contact, for something you usually take for granted.

Fix that one thing she's been griping about for years but you've never gotten around to repairing (every marriage has one).


----------



## girlbug2 (May 12, 2010)

Get rid of that horrible eyesore that she's been griping about for years--every marriage has one of those, too!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 12, 2010)

I like the *fix something that she's been wanting done* idea. The others are great too. :asian: 

If you have kids, and she usually puts them to bed. Get them ready for bed and tucked in. Run a bubble bath for her to soak in while you do so.


----------



## tellner (May 12, 2010)

If you have a sick day lying around gathering dust use it without telling her the next time the housework has fallen behind. Stand by with smelling salts when she gets home and finds the house neat and clean with that one eyesore gone and the small but annoying repair project done.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 12, 2010)

Some good suggestions indeed above.  Of course, the better the husband you are in the first place, the harder something like this is!  

So I am hoping that the fact that *Joab* had to think of coming here to ask for suggestions means that he's doing a pretty darned good job to start with .


----------



## Nomad (May 12, 2010)

Buy her a gym membership!








Oh, wait, that's the one that, even with the best of intentions, is never interpreted well...  

Go with the bubblebath or massage instead...


----------



## MJS (May 12, 2010)

Joab said:


> My wife have begun going through a devotional book. Our current project for the day coming from the book is to do something kind for one another. My wife walked and feed the dogs for me this morning, an enormous act of kindness considering I'm on my feet for eight hours from 11:00 pm until 7:00 am walking patrols, creating a security presence in the hotel lobby I work at, etc. This is especially kind as it mean she has to get up a hour earlier as she goes to work at 7:00 am. I'm looking for ideas for an act of kindness toward my wife. Thanks.


 
Breakfast in bed
Dinner at her favorite restaurant
Taking on whatever she does in the house, ie: doing the dishes, cooking, cleaning, etc. 
Flowers

Just a few things that came to mind.


----------



## Joab (May 12, 2010)

Thanks. I ended up fixing her dinner, buying her flowers and a card, and the version of the movie  "Flipper" with Paul "Crocodile Dundee" Hogan. She was very appreciative, thanks for all your suggestions. I'm working on getting her to work out with me in the gym. She wants to do it, but is having problems with being tired all the time.


----------



## Bumblebee (May 13, 2010)

I wear something revealing for my lady.  But in all seriousness I like to make home-made cards that will make her crack up.  I also know how to cook something more than just macaroni and cheese or top ramen.  I would think anything would be good as long as there was some thought and effort behind it.


----------



## Satt (May 13, 2010)

The Opal Dragon said:


> Message her shoulders.


 
Hell, massage EVERYTHING!!! :xtrmshock


----------

